# Cabinet under Rs.4000



## summers (Apr 1, 2012)

Please suggest a good cabinet under Rs. 4000/- for my new PC. I will be using ASUS P8Z68-V Mobo and an Intel i5-2500K with CM Hyper 212+.

I need sufficient no. of fans for cooling and good space for air flow, Cable management. 
LED Lightings.
Nice aesthetics


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 1, 2012)

corsair 400r or nzxt gamma


----------



## Tenida (Apr 1, 2012)

Spend 1K more and get *Corsair 400R @5K*


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 1, 2012)

cm 690II Plus/Corsair 400R. I wish the metal on the rear was bit more stronger, especially between the PSU mount and PCI slots.

If you're looking for External comparison:
*i.imgur.com/aVOy3.jpg
*i.imgur.com/fSrJs.jpg
*i.imgur.com/WttoW.jpg
*i.imgur.com/w0r3t.jpg
*i.imgur.com/YhXB3.jpg
*i.imgur.com/iZvUq.jpg


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 1, 2012)

If your budget is strictly 4k than cm gladiator 600 is a nice case. But i would you suggest you to save 500-700 more and go for cm 690 or corsair 400r.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 1, 2012)

How about the Bitfenix Shinobi @ 3.9k?


----------



## summers (Apr 1, 2012)

How about CM 430 Elite..?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 1, 2012)

Like I said, take a good look at CM 690II Plus/400R and compare it with others, then decide if its worth it or not. Lot of these elite labelled cases don't have space between rear motherboard panel and right side-panel. It doesn't even look as if Elite 430 has a hole where you can re-route the EPS connector from back of the motherboard panel either. There are times it makes sense not to spend- or spend less or spend bit more to get more. Google for reviews and make the decision accordingly.


----------



## summers (Apr 2, 2012)

After searching the net and going through reviews, I think i'll go with Corsair Carbide 400R. I like its overall finish and nice cable management features.

Flipkart is selling it for 5K with free shipping..!!

Thanks to all of you...


----------



## topgear (Apr 2, 2012)

Corsair Carbide is the best you can get but if anyone is looking for stylish cabby then consider getting NZXT LEXA S Crafted @ 4.2k or NZXT Crafted Series Guardian 921 RB @ 4.6k


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Apr 2, 2012)

Buy it from primabgb and u will save few hundred rupees.





summers said:


> After searching the net and going through reviews, I think i'll go with Corsair Carbide 400R. I like its overall finish and nice cable management features.
> 
> Flipkart is selling it for 5K with free shipping..!!
> 
> Thanks to all of you...


----------



## Beds (Apr 3, 2012)

Kindly suggest cabinets below 3K. I am really confused after reviews for Nzxt Gamma / Antec 100 / CM Elite series.


----------



## topgear (Apr 4, 2012)

NZXT Source 210 Elite / BitFenix Merc Alpha or for a a cabby with transparent side panel CM Elite 430


----------



## Somil (Apr 6, 2012)

buy a NZXT guardian 921 RB for 4.3k if u have a budget of 4
NZXT :: Unique. Unprecendented. Inspired - Guardian 921 RB Product Detail


----------



## summers (Apr 17, 2012)

Any views about NZXT  Tempest 410...??


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 17, 2012)

@OP if you buy from Primeabgb then they charge Rs. 650 for courier which Flipkart doesn't.

So mind it! (Rajni Style) 

and I am pretty much zeroed in on big brother of your cabby. the 500R


----------



## topgear (Apr 18, 2012)

summers said:


> Any views about NZXT  Tempest 410...??



feature and performance wise Corsair 500R is great but if you need appealing appearance with good performance then opt for NZXT Tempest 410 Elite


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 18, 2012)

summers said:


> Any views about NZXT  Tempest 410...??



obviously 410 when compared to 400R because it costs almost 1.5k more but at that price you have 500R which looks more better in cooling and features over 410.


----------



## dexterunknown (May 1, 2012)

you should look at iball power horse or something like that. cabinets with lots of holes for good air flow.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 1, 2012)

Get the NZXT LEXA S.


----------



## dfcols71 (May 2, 2012)

try and see if you can get an aerocool cabinet from these guys
Where to buy


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2012)

^^ Thanks ... never knew we have our own national distributor of Aerocool cabinets ... and it's on the same city I live


----------

